# where do you live and what does a cord of wood cost?



## big_fish (Oct 19, 2008)

this topic may have been covered already but please bear with me I am curious as to your location(state,town or prov.)and how much a cord of wood cost in your area thanks for your replys    Big_fish


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 19, 2008)

Western WA.

$150-$200 (Doug Fir) - if you buy it.  

Free - if you have the slightest bit of hustle.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Oct 19, 2008)

In May 2008 we got a grapple log length load for about 75 bucks a cord, in July we picked up another 4 cords of log length for 300 bucks. 
Right now the price of log length wood is up around 100 per cord if you can find it. Right now we are waiting to hear back from our wood guy on
a grapple load (hopefully soon) for the rest of our supply for 09/10 season


WoodButcher
Northeastern CT


----------



## Todd (Oct 19, 2008)

Local firewood dealers around here are charging $150 per cord on average, but you can find better deals on Craigs list and newspapers. I recently bought 2 cord of Oak for $160 but I had to split most of it.


----------



## sapratt (Oct 19, 2008)

Thats how it is around here.  $150 a cord of mixed hard wood.  I haven't bought any I scrounged 3 cord last winter. 
And have another cord that should be ready for next season.


----------



## Molson (Oct 20, 2008)

if I were to buy it, 275-350 full cord, C/S/D. Glad I get it myself!!


----------



## BJ64 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mayes County, Oklahoma - about 50 miles East of Tulsa.

I seen a sign in the store window tonight for un-split green wood for $40 a cord with you going to pick it up.  $60 a cord for split.  I have no idea what kind it is but I am sure it is hardwood since evergreens are not very common here.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Oct 20, 2008)

$200-$250 a cord for mixed hardwood, C/S/D.


----------



## abj1969 (Oct 20, 2008)

berlin new jersey,  goes for $150-$200 a cord for oak


----------



## Dill (Oct 20, 2008)

Its running between 325 and 400 with the occansional <300 but those are mostly the "fly by night guys".
And about 1000 a grapple load.


----------



## d.n.f. (Oct 20, 2008)

West Kootenays.
You buck/split/haul $115 mix fir/pine
Pine delivered unsplit $140
Pine split $160 to $200
Fir add $20
Birch $220
Logging truck 70' full load around $1800 mostly fir with some pine and tamarack.  That is at full legal road maximum.

Firewood permit = free
Scraps from the local mill = free


----------



## Corey (Oct 20, 2008)

From the local craigslist:
[quote/]
FIREWOOD FOR SALE
OAK $200.00 PER CORD
LOCUST $175.00 PER CORD
HEDGE $175.00 PER CORD

DELIVERED AND STACKED[/quote]


Clearly, hedge being the best buy.  The prices always seem high to me - I figure if I can't get wood for free, it probably doesn't save much to buy wood versus natural gas.  But then when I go get wood - 1/2 cord a time in the truck - it seems like $175 would be pretty cheap if I had to sell it!


----------



## TMonter (Oct 20, 2008)

$180-200 per cord of Red Fir here fro good quality stuff. 

$225 for Tamarack/Larch

"Seasoning" is questionable with almost all wood suppliers, as to most of them seasoned just depends on how dead the tree was that they cut. I've run several neighbors through the whole seasoning bit and have finally convinced most of them to buy most of their wood a year ahead.


----------



## tbuff (Oct 20, 2008)

I am from Central NJ and just bought 2 cords of seasoned Oak for $300. Typically the prices seem to be anywhere from $175-$200


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 2008)

Allegheny county PA, seasoned mixed hardwoods, 250-300 dollars + delivery, on average.


----------



## stejus (Oct 20, 2008)

Douglas, MA

$140 Green cut/split delivered (Oak, Hickory, Ash, Maple)
$190 Seasoned cut/split delivered

$0.00 Also pull out roughly 1 cord a year from property.


----------



## radarblip (Oct 21, 2008)

Oak, Locust $180.00/cord c/s/d
Mixed Hardwood $120.00-$130.00/ cord c/s/d
Triaxle load of mixed hardwood, primarily white oak  $650.00/load, 20ft. logs, 12'' diameter max
South central PA Gettysburg


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Oct 21, 2008)

radarblip said:
			
		

> Oak, Locust $180.00/cord c/s/d
> Mixed Hardwood $120.00-$130.00/ cord c/s/d
> Triaxle load of mixed hardwood, primarily white oak  $650.00/load, 20ft. logs, 12'' diameter max
> South central PA Gettysburg



ditto what blip said, haha, I'm an old Gettysburg boy myself.

howdy radarblip!

I did get 4.7 cord of log length, all oak, for 320 american dollars a year ago. It's sittin' pretty soakin up the sun waitin for next winter.


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 22, 2008)

it varies around here in central Connecticut.i have seen it as low as $175 and as high as $300 a cord delivered.

i was selling a load of hand tossed ,split ,seasoned in my 156 cubic foot dump bed for $225 delivered.i sold 6 excess cords and the rest i'm keeping.i do have about 5 cords of oak( mixture of red,white and pin) but it's still somewhat green.i may sell that the way it is to get it out of my way.


----------



## JJWOODCUTTER (Oct 22, 2008)

I sell seasoned mixed hardwoods for $150.00 a cord, plus delivery if over 5 miles.  Price will probably go to $165.00 a cord after January due to incresed cost of buying logs.  I am in the process of building my own kiln for wintertime use and think the cost per cord will be about $180.00 to cover energy consumption.


----------



## drewboy (Oct 22, 2008)

I saw aprice of $400 a cord in last Sunday's Manchester paper, which is about 40 miles south of here.

  At that price I hope it comes with a little dude that stacks it and tends the fire while I'm at work...

  Hey Bigg Redd, that avatar pic. is Hilarious!!  Do you think he really does listen to Slayer??


----------

